# Anxious adolescent



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

The last month or so has been tough. Benji has been becoming more boisterous and endlessly on the go. Last week we had a brilliant one-to-one with a dog trainer to help look at some of the issues. The trainer quickly identified him as being anxious-it's obvious to me now but i do feel bad that i had misinterpreted his behaviour. One problem is that benj finds it hard to settle and is a bit of a 'pacer'. We are working on him settling or 'chilling' on demand on a mat. We have such a busy family household I think he is always keeping an eye on what's happening next. He has also started barking at any noises outside the house and it feels like he is constantly on his guard. 

I hate to sound negative because he is so gorgeous. But I feel sad for him and want him to be more relaxed. 

I would love to hear from any of you with tips or advise.

Meg x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Meg, don't feel bad about misinterpreting Benji's behaviour it is so hard to figure out what goes on in their doggy heads sometimes ( not a lot in Weller's case)  Its great you have some professional help and that should give you some great tools to help Benji 'chill out' I am sure with some hard work and help from you trainer you will get through this tough teenage phase and emerge the other side a happy family with a happy dog. He is very young still and like human teens he is still trying to grow up and figure out his role in the family dynamic. He needs to learn that while its great to let you know when there is something/someone around it is your job to look after the family and not his. It is very stressful for a dog that has made himself responsible for looking after everyone and everything. Your trainer should give you some good tips to remove that responsibilty from him. Good luck and I hope peace and a non stressed Benji return to your household asap.


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Coco is the same. I took him to the vet recently because I was beginning to get stressed out and he gave me some zylkene tablets for the dog for stress you can get them online cheaper. They are a herbal tablet not a drug. It has helped him slightly he will sleep more during the day but he also always seems to be on guard. He is never relaxed when out on a walk. Now when strangers come round and he goes mental and won't stop barking at them. We are a family of 6 so it is always busy. Some times I can't help but think he would be better off with a different family but I couldn't get rid of him. 

He does have some good points he does love me to bits and is very good with my 2 year old and loves a fuss from people he knows. I just have a lot of work to do but things are improving so hopefully they will for you.

Good luck


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Hi Meg, don't feel bad about misinterpreting Benji's behaviour it is so hard to figure out what goes on in their doggy heads sometimes ( not a lot in Weller's case)  Its great you have some professional help and that should give you some great tools to help Benji 'chill out' I am sure with some hard work and help from you trainer you will get through this tough teenage phase and emerge the other side a happy family with a happy dog. He is very young still and like human teens he is still trying to grow up and figure out his role in the family dynamic. He needs to learn that while its great to let you know when there is something/someone around it is your job to look after the family and not his. It is very stressful for a dog that has made himself responsible for looking after everyone and everything. Your trainer should give you some good tips to remove that responsibilty from him. Good luck and I hope peace and a non stressed Benji return to your household asap.


Hi Karen
Thank you so much for your reply. Your calm reassurance brought a lump to my throat . I know we can improve things and Benji will become more balanced. My biggest worry at the moment is that we will need to leave him for 2 and a half weeks in April when we go on a long planned holiday. I have found a lovely lady who boards dogs. I hope it won't set him back too much!
Meg x


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

holicon said:


> Coco is the same. I took him to the vet recently because I was beginning to get stressed out and he gave me some zylkene tablets for the dog for stress you can get them online cheaper. They are a herbal tablet not a drug. It has helped him slightly he will sleep more during the day but he also always seems to be on guard. He is never relaxed when out on a walk. Now when strangers come round and he goes mental and won't stop barking at them. We are a family of 6 so it is always busy. Some times I can't help but think he would be better off with a different family but I couldn't get rid of him.
> 
> He does have some good points he does love me to bits and is very good with my 2 year old and loves a fuss from people he knows. I just have a lot of work to do but things are improving so hopefully they will for you.
> 
> Good luck


Hi Lois
Thanks for your reply. I'm sorry to hear you have been having a difficult time with Coco. Sounds as if we both have sensitive souls. It takes a bit more training and patience and that's quite hard to juggle with a big family. I only have 2 children, I'm not sure how I'd manage with 4 . I will have a look into Zylkene, it may be helpful especially when we go away on holiday. We have just started using a DAP collar, so hope that will help.
Meg x


----------

